# Black Walnut find



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

So, I drive by this construction site twice a day everyday and have been noticing these logs on the ground for about three weeks. Come home early one day last week, and notice someone is at the site. Stop by to talk to him, and he says; "sure, you can have them". WOOHOO!!

Got them loaded up and brought them home yesterday in the pouring rain. Planning on sealing them this afternoon. Hope to start milling later this week.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Pretty nice logs and the price was right! There is some inclusions in the butt end of the main log that might take away from the boards in that area. But, there could be some very,very nice boards too as there looks like maybe (3) individual branches make up this area. I would definetly saw across (parallel) to these and please post pictures of the boards you produce.......


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm with ibpdew.... CUT it parallel to base width BUT I'm guessing it'll be awesome....I have missed a few but my records stands around 90% of seeing the hidden nuggets. The round logs will produce some nice classic lumber from their looks in photos.
Please show pics as it's being sawn!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Sheeesh!
2 posts going at once of my two favorite woods. Walnut and Cherry!!!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

How did you get those logs on the truck? Fork lift, crane of superman?
johnep


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Got them off of the truck yesterday and applied Anchor Seal. Now I just need it to STOP RAINING!


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

johnep34 said:


> How did you get those logs on the truck? Fork lift, crane of superman?
> johnep


John Deere tractor with a front end loader and two chains.


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Finally started milling one of the black walnut logs.


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

The first slab


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

YEE HAW!!!! Keep the pics a coming!!!! Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Awesome*

A former coworkers father just sent me some small pieces of some recently slabbed walnut from his property. I believe he is in Hendersonville, TN area.

I am so jealous. Walnut is in abundance in TN to the point that is just laying around on jobsites. I need to move back to Nashville in a hurry lol.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice looking but really waiting to see the butt log pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Finished up the one black walnut log this evening. Ended up with five slabs. All are 74" long, three are 10/4 and two are 12/4. They range from 16" to 20" in width. They are for sale if interested.


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Here is a view of the grain cleaned up.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 26, 2014)

Not just nice ,real nice Steve


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

1st log stacked and stickered.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Nice simple setup!*



Taderrickson said:


> Finally started milling one of the black walnut logs.


Nice simple setup! Is that one you put together or can I purchase it some where? I like the rails and guide. Very simple and I will bet it works great!

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks!
It is made by PantherPros. They are in Florida. 
Highly recommended. 


ORBlackFZ1 said:


> Nice simple setup! Is that one you put together or can I purchase it some where? I like the rails and guide. Very simple and I will bet it works great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Another view


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Next log up. Really excited about opening up this crotch end. Just for reference my mill is 36".


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Me TOO!!!


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Finally got into the crotch end piece of the Black Walnut. The pictures don't begin to do justice to the wood. This flitch extends for four feet!


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Here are some of the slabs. They are for sale if interested.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

That's a real nice score! I was looking with interest at your mill. In post #9 the photo.. it appears the nearest trolly wheel is off the track. Is this a common hassle?
What kind of mill? Approximate cost? Likes, dislikes, pros & cons.
I'm interested in a chain saw set-up & have a good sized husky saw.
Thanks..Jon


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

You have a good eye! I had actually just brought the carriage back up and parked it like that to keep it from rolling back down - my mill site is slightly down hill. I've had to chase it down before . I do not have a problem with the wheels hopping off. My mill is made by PantherPros. They are out of Florida. I really like it! I also have their "alaskanmill" type mill as well. 



J Thomas said:


> That's a real nice score! I was looking with interest at your mill. In post #9 the photo.. it appears the nearest trolly wheel is off the track. Is this a common hassle?
> What kind of mill? Approximate cost? Likes, dislikes, pros & cons.
> I'm interested in a chain saw set-up & have a good sized husky saw.
> Thanks..Jon


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Just some perspective on the size of these slabs. Help provided by Luna Cate.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Those are looking good!!!! Thanks for posting pics as you cut. That saw set-up appears to be working good for you.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm drooling here.


----------

